# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Kuçovare

## Olimp

To BE Continua.....

Vazhdojme traditen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Olimp

Ej ckemi nai gje si ja keni kaluar cthote Kucova ka njerez me andej nga lokali i Vangjos :P

----------


## [Perla]

Prsh Kuçova ! 

E gezofshi sofren e re !  Ja kalofshi sa me mire !

----------


## selina_21

_Mirembrema te gjithve
Si jeni me shendet,pune,shkolle etj...?


Urime per Sofren e Re.





Perla Welcome hon..Kissss
Olimp persh Bro.

!seen Angel_j
_

----------


## Nyx

PERSHENDETJE SOFRA 
Mireseerdhe Perlita :buzeqeshje: 

Big kiss per t'gjith :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

ps: Seli te ka marr malli per angel_j? Mos ki merak se ja bej un te falat :shkelje syri:

----------


## EnRy

Pershendetje Kucovare
Qenka hapur sofra e re  :buzeqeshje:  ajde ta gezojme

Ju nga vidhat flisni cik mir ok se na vut friken te sofra e pare hahaha apo sjam nga ata tipa une qe e ha presjonin :P

klm te gjith

----------


## donna76

Ciao Kucova  :Lulja3: 
C'kemi ...nga beheni :buzeqeshje: 

Nyx s'me the ajo kisha nga ishte me cupe....ajo e Peroveckes eshte??

----------


## [Perla]

> PERSHENDETJE SOFRA 
> Mireseerdhe Perlita  (:
> 
> Big kiss per t'gjith
> 
> ps: Seli te ka marr malli per angel_j? Mos ki merak se ja bej un te falat


Haj  :ngerdheshje: 

Si jeni te gjithe ?! Shpresoj ne forme te perkryer.

Uroj te kaloni nje fundjave te bukur ! 


Ciao.



Ps. Kiss keto 2 gocat se i kam shume xhan .
Kisssssssssss seli ......... 
Kisssssssssss Nyx .........

----------


## Nyx

Pershendetje sofra

Nje big kiss per ket koken e fierakes lart. 
Donke ajo e piriveckes eshte pikes i ke ren :perqeshje: 

Meqe vakt buke bujrem te gjitheve:

----------


## selina_21

Mbrema Sofra.
Si jeni ju kenei.

Ah NYX..kohet e fundit ka fillu te gatoj per Sofren tone.
Thnx hon ur de Best GirL


Perla gjithashtu ene une te kiss forlt.


Pershendetje per tane Cunat & Gocat e Kucoves......Yjet e Shqipnis.

----------


## EnRy

Pershendetje sofra si ja keni kaluar ?
Po kjo ca i ka kto specka fshati te prishura qe na sjell ketu ne sofer  :ngerdheshje:  hahaha
upsss harova une duhet te ule germat se ska shaka me kteto hahahahahaha o  sa kom qesh  :ngerdheshje:  do me bihen dhembet hahaha

Ju uroje gjith te mirat ... Tung

----------


## Nyx

Pershendetje sofra si pushim sot me doli icik vone gjumi kshuqe po deshet nje kafe mqs po e pi tani ... help your self :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Olimp

Mbrema te gjithve  :buzeqeshje: 
Me sa shoh te gjith te ngopur edhe plot alegri (Si gjithnje. E kur nuk kemi qen ndonjehere ne te KuCoVeS?  :ngerdheshje:  ) Hajde nje pershendetje per te gjithe Kucovar/e kudo qe ndodhen KALOFSHI SA ME BUKUR PASHKET

----------


## donna76

mirmengjes Kucova :buzeqeshje: 
Ketu qenka dite sh e bukur....gjynah te mbyllesh ne pune sot...
hajde e pijme nje kafe andej nga pishat  :Lulja3:

----------


## Albi

Sa shume e paskeni mbushur sofren mor aman po na leshon goja leng Olimp mos i ha te gjitha ore se je dhe i zoti i shpis  :perqeshje:  Pershednetje te gjithve.

----------


## Bobi

Pershendetje Kucova
Albi ma mbaj mir ate emrin se mizi e kam mos haro te kam dhene emrin e cunit time

----------


## Olimp

pershendetje Sofra sot eshte dite e bukur dhe them ti fus nai te ngrene dhe te bej sikur sme ka thene gje  Albi :P
ketej nga mua eshte mbush salla plot me kucovar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Olimp

Viiiiiiii cbehet keteja mer nga keni humbur  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bebushja

Mirembremani ju ketej :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Mirembrema te gjitheve  :ngerdheshje:

----------

